# Oops in the Animas!



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

Someone had a bad day in Durango....

The Durango Herald 02/20/2014 | Whitewater oopsy-


----------



## Riverbound (Oct 3, 2013)

I saw that, must have been a wild ride.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Note;
First descent of Smelter rapid............................


----------

